# Mozart - The Late Piano Concertos, Part 2



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This week, _Vinyl's Revenge_ resumes a thread we first explored a few years back - sharing tracks from a Time-Life Records anthology set called "Mozart: The Late Piano Concertos".

In past installments, we shared concertos 18, 21, 22 and 25. In a pair of posts this Fall, we will share the remaining concertos, thanks to the addition of these works to _YouTube_ through their partnership with the major record labels.

Piano concerto #19 is part of Ashkenazy's Decca mid- to Late 1970s anthology with the Philharmonia (as both soloist and conductor). Piano Concerto #27 was part of the same 1978 release by Alicia de Larrocha with Georg Solti conducting the London Philharmonic from which the box set also used the companion concerto #25.

The final concerto this week is part of the partial set of Mozart concertos Clifford Curzon recorded with Istvan Kertesz and the London Symphony in the mid-1960's. Concerto #23 featured today was part of the same Decca release as Concerto #24 (featured in the installment I am planning later this Fall).

Happy Listening








*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)*
Piano Concerto No. 19 In F Major, K. 459
Philharmonia Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy, conducting from the keyboard

Piano Concerto No. 23 In A Major, K. 488
Sir Clifford Curzon, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
István Kertész, conducting

Piano Concerto No. 27 In B Flat Major, K. 595
Alicia De Larrocha, piano
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti , conducting

Time Life Records ‎- STL M01
Format: 5 × Vinyl, LP, Compilation Box Set
Released: 1979

Discogs - https://www.discogs.com/Wolfgang-Amadeus-Mozart-Various-The-Late-Piano-Concertos/release/4295176
YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SHz8aJzYMhwSQzSqL5tB-57


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

*We are featuring the music from this post as part of our ongoing "222 day Binge Challenge" on the For Your Listening Pleasure podcast October 25, 2021. The following notes are an update with useful links we have created or discovered since the original post.*

Many of the early posts in the _Vinyl's Revenge _series did not have an archive page, as we relied entirely on the _YouTube _playlist discussed in the original post. The archive page for this share uses converted YouTube material:

https://archive.org/details/01mozartpianoconcerto19inf

The entire TIME-LIFE collection of 10 concertos can be still found on our YouTube channel at the below address:

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SHfcp2hABu2RzkYabMIovFH


----------

